

The Giant List of Classic Game Programmers - vog
http://www.dadgum.com/giantlist/list.html

======
vog
In his blog the list's maintainer explains why he has mostly stopped
maintaining this list. [1] However, I think this list has a high value from a
historical point of view.

If that list would be added to a collaborative platform like Wikipedia or
GitHub, maybe some more people (or even the listes persons themselves) would
be able to incorporate corrections and/or do some research on the unclear
facts (maked with "?" in the list).

A prerequisite would be to put this list under a free license, maybe some Open
Data license, a Creative Commons license or just Public Domain. In that case,
the author wouldn't even have to do offer it to Wikipedia or GitHub himself -
anybody would have the permission to do that.

Also, this could encourage people to write a parser for that regular plain
text format, or even convert it to a format more usable for data analysis
and/or auto-merging with other kinds of lists (e.g. some XML or JSON format,
maybe there's already a open standard format for that kind of information).
Then, data journalists could pick up that list more easily.

[1] <http://prog21.dadgum.com/102.html>

